

IPad/iPhone/iPod (iPOS) as Open Platform… Why Bother? - radley
http://radleymarx.com/2010/01/why-bother/

======
radley
I posted this because there's so much conjecture about Apple's motives behind
blocking Flash. I don't think it's that complex - it's actually really simple.

If I broke any rules about self-posting blogs, my apologies; Neg karma all you
need.

~~~
tjogin
Adobe cannot be bothered to deliver a performant Flash plugin for regular OS X
or Linux boxes, what makes you think they could do it for a device with just a
fraction of the power? And I’m not talking about just video playback here,
Flash demands boat loads of performance for the simplest kinds of animation
and graphic display.

Even if Apple _didn't_ care about control, there would _still_ be excellent
reasons to not bring Flash onto their mobile platforms; because Flash is a
crash prone performance hog that would suck the life out of the device's
battery.

------
pohl
What does iPOS stand for?

~~~
radley
The operating system (OS) for the iPxx devices... iPhone OS, etc.

~~~
pohl
Thank you. There's actually already an official name for that (it's currently
called the "iPhone OS" even if it's running on an iPod Touch or the iPad) so
you don't really need to invent one.

I was scratching my head because I couldn't tell if the author was making a
comment about it being a Piece Of Shite, or something about Point Of Sale
terminals, or something else entirely.

